# Price cuts on Dell Inspiron Notebooks in India



## Sourabh (Aug 19, 2007)

Yes, that's right. They've reduced the prices of the stock config of some laptops. C

Inspiron 1420: Now starts at Rs. 40,650/-

Inspiron 1520: Starts from Rs. 45,650/-

Inspiron 1720: This is now down to 58,650/-

The XPS M1330 still has no price cuts. The default config still doesn't feature LED backlight display (the one with VGA webcam, normal LCD has 2MP webcam) 

I like the pricing on the Inspiron 1420. Makes a nice value laptop. Check the Dell India website every Saturday late-night or Sunday morning for updates, depending on your sleep habits  

Promotion Product Page


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 19, 2007)

really ?? i dont see any price cuts....
or may there is 2.5k price cut...but htat's not good enough to cheer up !

btw if i buy a laptop for surfing programming then 14.1 inch or 15.4 ?? which is good for this...and some times gaming !!
is that 14.1inch 1420 screen big ??


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Aug 19, 2007)

They are back at the same level that they were a couple of weeks ago....


----------



## kalpik (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice! Just let em fall some more


----------



## Pathik (Aug 19, 2007)

price cut of how much??
Btw aks a 14.1 " is good enuf for gaming..


----------



## arunks (Aug 19, 2007)

hey i  am also... arunks or aks


----------



## Pathik (Aug 19, 2007)

i meant that to aks_win.. Btw arunks u shd also increase ur budget to 40k and get a 1420..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 20, 2007)

40k is decent price for that laptop. i wanted one for my fren. checked the dell asia site, they are still workin on it.


----------



## Ash HFZ (Aug 22, 2007)

It is not a price cut actually.... The lowest 45k model for the 1520 now comes with Vista Basic instead of Home Premium and does not include an integrated web camera..... The same applies to 1420 as well.... There are also other pricing available as well for 1520 at 47650 and 51650.... 

Indeed it is not a price cut but just DELL is adjusting its inventory thats all since they are now short of LCD screens with built-in camera....


----------



## Tech$oft (Aug 22, 2007)

I am taking a new laptop and in dell inspiron which should i take and ofcourse good for gaming and fast processing


----------



## magnet (Aug 23, 2007)

does dell allow free dos for inspiron series jus like  vostro?????


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 23, 2007)

no, it doesn't. i guess not even xp out of the box, here in india.


----------



## Ash HFZ (Aug 23, 2007)

Only for the Vostros they give the DOS option.... And for gaming I would recommend the 1520 since the screen size would be quite suitable for normal gaming.... But if really the screen size matters to you and you dont mind spending the extra cash to go for the max then go for the 1720.... IMO you can get a good desktop pc for that high a price as 1720....

Other than the screen sizes everything underneath weigh equally and depends only on how you are able to configure it....


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Aug 23, 2007)

The price difference between Dell Inspiron 1520 and Dell Inspiron 1720 for the same config is quite high and hence doesnot justify the larger 17" screen....


----------



## hailgautam (Aug 23, 2007)

The prices have all gone up now. I had an quot for a configuration at 56,327.00 which is now become 61,854.00; the quot is still valid for another week.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 24, 2007)

when they wil start distribuiting linux here in India ??


----------

